# Retiring and want to use my shop to help others.



## woodchucker (Sep 13, 2021)

Anyone know or currently does support worthy causes. I would like to use my woodworking and machining skills to help people.
What organizations should I contact?  I figure I can help those that have lost limbs, blind, deaf, whatever.  I'm hoping it would keep me busy, give me an opportunity to help where people could not afford the service, and allow me to learn new things.

So if you already do this, can you give me a list of who to contact? How do things work? Do they pay for material?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## francist (Sep 13, 2021)

We have an organization called The Tetra Society here that does that sort of thing — engineering and building specialty accessibility products and aids for people with challenges. Don’t know if they’re international or in your area but you could always look into it. I have in mind to do the same thing when I fully retire if I still find enough time.

-frank


----------



## extropic (Sep 13, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> Anyone know or currently does support worthy causes. I would like to use my woodworking and machining skills to help people.
> What organizations should I contact?  I figure I can help those that have lost limbs, blind, deaf, whatever.  I'm hoping it would keep me busy, give me an opportunity to help where people could not afford the service, and allow me to learn new things.
> 
> So if you already do this, can you give me a list of who to contact? How do things work? Do they pay for material?
> ...



That sounds like an excellent ambition.

The obvious organizations would be Goodwill, Salvation Army and similar. My reservation about that is how to contact the right person.
The most attractive idea, for me, is to contact Wounded Warrior Project, VFW and any other local veterans organizations.

Good luck and please keep us informed of your experiences.


----------



## matthewsx (Sep 13, 2021)

Your local Rotary club or veterans organization would be a good place to start.

John


----------



## Forty Niner (Sep 13, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> Anyone know or currently does support worthy causes. I would like to use my woodworking and machining skills to help people.
> What organizations should I contact?  I figure I can help those that have lost limbs, blind, deaf, whatever.  I'm hoping it would keep me busy, give me an opportunity to help where people could not afford the service, and allow me to learn new things.
> 
> So if you already do this, can you give me a list of who to contact? How do things work? Do they pay for material?
> ...


Contact a local Lions Club.  I'll bet they would be happy to meet you.


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 13, 2021)

francist said:


> We have an organization called The Tetra Society here that does that sort of thing — engineering and building specialty accessibility products and aids for people with challenges. Don’t know if they’re international or in your area but you could always look into it. I have in mind to do the same thing when I fully retire if I still find enough time.
> 
> -frank


I just contacted Tetra, we'll see if they can put me in touch with someone in the NE USA, or close region.
I'll also be contacting the Rotary, Lions, VFW, and Salvation Army; all good starting points.
Thanks, keep the suggestions coming.
It actually makes better sense to contact the smaller regional groups to see if I can keep it local initially as I work through the issues of how it works with them.


----------



## vtcnc (Sep 13, 2021)

If there is a local university with an engineering school, I’ll bet they have good connections as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 13, 2021)

vtcnc said:


> If there is a local university with an engineering school, I’ll bet they have good connections as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can investigate... I'm in farm country, so the nearest schools are 45 minutes away ..


----------



## Nutfarmer (Sep 14, 2021)

If your in farm country what about FFA or 4H


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 14, 2021)

good point. although, I am not sure if that would hit my desired target. but I can try.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 20, 2021)

You would think one of the organizations would be interested in my services.
None responded. I called two of them and was told by one, they had people to help
the other said due to legal concerns they didn't want the risk.

Well, I didn't think it would be this hard to do work for free.  I figured there'd be some interest.


----------



## Gaffer (Dec 20, 2021)

I’d think so too. Wow!


----------



## Janderso (Dec 20, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> You would think one of the organizations would be interested in my services.
> None responded. I called two of them and was told by one, they had people to help
> the other said due to legal concerns they didn't want the risk.
> 
> Well, I didn't think it would be this hard to do work for free.  I figured there'd be some interest.


Unbelievable,
Don't give up. There has to be a way to find willing individuals who would appreciate your help.


----------



## Technical Ted (Dec 20, 2021)

Liability will be a big concern especially for minors (school kids). Do you have any family members that are interested? Or friends that are interested?

Ted


----------



## vtcnc (Dec 20, 2021)

which organizations did you call, specifically please. I'm curious which groups think this is a liability.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 20, 2021)

The Rotary in Flemington, NJ   legal
edit: I should note that I tried calling others in the area but so many are not staffed, so no answer.

Knights of Columbus ... already have people to volunteer.


----------



## rabler (Dec 20, 2021)

Part of it , probably a big part, os getting to the right person.  I’d guess most people have trouble envisioning how you could contribute.


----------



## rabler (Dec 20, 2021)

Might try putting in a word with the local machine shops. See if they get asked to do any charity work?


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 20, 2021)

yea, I didn't think of them..
I only reached out to those orgs like above, Masons, VFW, Lions etc.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 20, 2021)

so I reached out to a guy in my model airplane club. He has his own machine shop. He emphatically told me no one ever asks him to do volunteer work.


----------



## extropic (Dec 20, 2021)

The phone number for Wounded Warrior Project is 888-997-2586. Give them a try.

Regardless, keep trying. Your thread is giving me an education on how hard it can be to give away your help.


----------



## vtcnc (Dec 20, 2021)

extropic said:


> The phone number for Wounded Warrior Project is 888-997-2586. Give them a try.
> 
> Regardless, keep trying. Your thread is giving me an education on how hard it can be to give away your help.



That is an excellent suggestion, I had forgotten about this group. They are pretty diverse in their interests because it is often one-on-one interactions. Good suggestion!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 20, 2021)

extropic said:


> The phone number for Wounded Warrior Project is 888-997-2586. Give them a try.
> 
> Regardless, keep trying. Your thread is giving me an education on how hard it can be to give away your help.


After the holiday's I will give them a call.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 20, 2021)

francist said:


> We have an organization called The Tetra Society here that does that sort of thing — engineering and building specialty accessibility products and aids for people with challenges. Don’t know if they’re international or in your area but you could always look into it. I have in mind to do the same thing when I fully retire if I still find enough time.
> 
> -frank


BTW I contacted them, never heard back.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 20, 2021)

It's going to be a tough nut to crack.
One avenue that you might want to try is the originations that help out people that need prosthetics. 
Perhaps not for the main portion of the devices, but maybe ancillary 'add-ons'. Perhaps mods for vehicles or scooters or even wheelchairs.

Now I'll bore you with two stories of 'trying'. It's tough sometimes.
Back in the late '90s I bought a home from a widow, the husband had just passed away after a long term illness.
House needed a bit of TLC and she was headed for a retirement community.
She asked if I could handle the 'stuff' she needed to leave behind because she just didn't have the resources to get it cleared out.
Scored some sweet items in the garage, he had been a machinist, but then there was 'the room'.
Totally equipped, _medical room_, for lack of better words. From a hospital style bed to a wheel chair to a walker.
It took me three weeks to find an organization to take it, and more importantly - put it to use.
I could have just donated it to any number of organizations for re-sale.
Finally ended up connecting up with an obscure Veterans group that I'd never heard of. 
They had a Vet who was in need of all of the equipment, immediately. So that worked out, just took awhile.
But all the other 'main stream' organizations' I contacted weren't able to find a _need _for the equipment.

Next one was 9/11. I had (4) dish-pak boxes of 3M series 6000 respirators along with filters from an auction.
After watching the recovery efforts in NYC and seeing first responders wearing paper masks, I figured I'd try to get them up there somehow.
I knew the crew at a major airline here, and one of the managers said he could put them on a plane to Newark but we needed to find someone to 'receive' them at that end.
Spent three days making calls and posting on newsgroups, but never was able to find any entity to receive them at Newark.
Ended up donating them a few years later to Habitat...


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 20, 2021)

middle.road said:


> It's going to be a tough nut to crack.
> One avenue that you might want to try is the originations that help out people that need prosthetics.
> Perhaps not for the main portion of the devices, but maybe ancillary 'add-ons'. Perhaps mods for vehicles or scooters or even wheelchairs.
> 
> ...


That's sad. Wish I knew about the masks. Both of my BIL were professional fireman in Jersey City, one was down for the count permanently injured , but the other worked on the pile.   Had I known back then I probably could have offered them to him back then.

I figured I would be overloaded with work, I didn't know it was going to be a job to find some group with need.  I just figured they all had need.
For the ones that never responded (all) and I didn't get in touch with... I'll never know why. Unless they call when they have a need.


----------



## francist (Dec 20, 2021)

Huh, that’s disappointing.

I just checked the website for the Canadian arm of Tetra that has a chapter right near me. I was mostly looking to see if there was some notice that due to Covid they were no longer accepting applicants, yada, yada, yada, but no such thing. The page is current (it mentions Covid compliance so I know it’s up to date), openly discusses volunteering and also has the application forms and new volunteer registration right there on line. So I don’t know, seems like they’re still doing the same thing as always. Obviously things may be different by region and I can’t say what your area might be like but a reply either way would have been nice.

Having said that, getting someone to return a call these days seems really hit or miss. I get this all the time trying to line up contractors and such — oh we’re so busy I didn’t have time to reply — which I think is the ultimate in ridiculous. Our world has more ways than ever to reach someone at any time any where and still it takes too much time to hit “reply”.

Wish I had more to suggest but others have already covered it. Keep asking around at places like museums, non-profit societies, etc. Somebody, lots of people actually, need your help with something, it’s just a matter of finding a way to connect.

-frank


----------



## JPMacG (Dec 21, 2021)

There is a organization nearby here that restores WWII military airplanes called the Wings of Freedom Aviation Museum.  Another that comes to mind is Old Rhinebeck Aerodrome in New York.  I wonder if they would want the help of a volunteer with machining and woodworking skills.




__





						Our Aircraft
					






					wingsoffreedommuseum.org


----------



## Technical Ted (Dec 21, 2021)

Maybe you could get lucky with an organization for older kids like 4H, Boy Scouts, church youth group, etc.. Also, any vocational schools in the area you could contact and maybe discuss things with a teacher. Working with kids might be tough because of worries about some of the weirdos out there, but with supervision it might work out. Maybe worth a try...

Ted


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 21, 2021)

JPMacG said:


> There is a organization nearby here that restores WWII military airplanes called the Wings of Freedom Aviation Museum.  Another that comes to mind is Old Rhinebeck Aerodrome in New York.  I wonder if they would want the help of a volunteer with machining and woodworking skills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's cool I didn't know about Wings of Freedom.. is that on the old Airforce base?
Rhinebeck is a long drive about 2.5 hours, Wings is only 30 miles but 1 hour travel... all 1 lane back roads until I get to 611.

I'm going to pass on these for the moment.... I'm looking to give back to those in need first.


----------



## JPMacG (Dec 21, 2021)

Yes, Wings is on 611 in Willow Grove at the site of the old Naval Air Station.  It is now used by the PA National Guard I understand.

I visit Sky Manor Airport in Pittstown now and then.  Maybe we can meet for lunch at the cafe there some time and trade stories.


----------



## rabler (Dec 21, 2021)

At the risk of sounding pessimistic, I'm going to guess that you are going to have to join an organization and see for yourself how you can contribute.   Most volunteer organizations just aren't going to have the level of coordination to have a list of things they need built.  They're going to have more vague needs.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 21, 2021)

JPMacG said:


> Yes, Wings is on 611 in Willow Grove at the site of the old Naval Air Station.  It is now used by the PA National Guard I understand.
> 
> I visit Sky Manor Airport in Pittstown now and then.  Maybe we can meet for lunch at the cafe there some time and trade stories.


sure, not far from me..5 min.. I live between Sky Manor and Alexandria airport..


----------



## JPMacG (Dec 21, 2021)

Boy Scouts offers merit badges in woodworking, metal working and welding.  You might contact your local troop and see if they would like a leader for those badges.   But the Scouts will likely require that you undergo their youth protection training, get a police and FBI background check and fingerprinting (all at your expense).


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 21, 2021)

JPMacG said:


> Boy Scouts offers merit badges in woodworking, metal working and welding.  You might contact your local troop and see if they would like a leader for those badges.   But the Scouts will likely require that you undergo their youth protection training, get a police and FBI background check and fingerprinting (all at your expense).


Thanks, not interested in the boy scouts... looking for people in need, those that can't help themselves.
Those without the means, money, ability.. 

Let's face it, those with the means don't need help.  Those who do need help are usually caught in a system that puts them through the wringer...
Some people get more than they should, others are caught between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## JPMacG (Dec 21, 2021)

Very true.


----------



## nnam (Dec 21, 2021)

With your skill, many elders need their home fixed.  Things can be as simple as loose hinge, or loose furniture legs.  If you're into more complicated things, rebuild wheel chair can help, but probably always have disclaimers to go with it. 

Rebuild warehouse and Habitat humanity sometimes help fixing people property.

For elder, they often want insurance for the work.  So word of mouth and reputation helps alot.  Maybe start with distance relative, and ask them for reference.

Or maybe build wood rocking chairs and give out for free.  It helps alleviate back pain and old age.

Years ago, I asked for experienced and retired people to help me with house remodeling advise on some forum in exchange of money.  It appears to be against equal employment policy with respect to age, and was blocked.


----------



## Boswell (Dec 21, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> looking for people in need, those that can't help themselves.
> Those without the means, money, ability..


I would check with VFWs and other veteran organizations. The wounded warriors project was mentioned above.  I have a veteran neighbor that needed some home repair but at 70+ he was not in a position to do this himself. A local veteran support group worked over several weeks to complete repairs and upgrades to his home. While this example was basic carpentry, I am sure there are a full range of needs and I can't think of a more deserving group of people than veterans.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 21, 2021)

Boswell said:


> I would check with VFWs and other veteran organizations. The wounded warriors project was mentioned above.  I have a veteran neighbor that needed some home repair but at 70+ he was not in a position to do this himself. A local veteran support group worked over several weeks to complete repairs and upgrades to his home. While this example was basic carpentry, I am sure there are a full range of needs and I can't think of a more deserving group of people than veterans.


I reached out to 2 different VFW's neither responded. 
I am hoping that they keep my info and call / email when they need something, but without a response and no return on phone calls, I think it's a dead end.  But you never know.  Maybe I don't know the correct knock or password...


----------



## vtcnc (Dec 21, 2021)

Enabling The Future
					

A Global Network Of Passionate Volunteers Using 3D Printing To Give The World A "Helping Hand."




					enablingthefuture.org
				




Not quite what you are thinking but apparently this is what volunteering looks like in the 21st century.

I don't mean to say that wood and metal isn't applicable here, but 3D printers and the internet have converged to create a lot of good. This organization was one of many in a simple google search for "organizations who need volunteers to make prosthetics"


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 21, 2021)

vtcnc said:


> Enabling The Future
> 
> 
> A Global Network Of Passionate Volunteers Using 3D Printing To Give The World A "Helping Hand."
> ...


that's really cool. I remember seeing the first 3d hand on the news years ago. It's really advanced right now.


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 30, 2022)

An update:
Months ago I redid my letter. I had a friend/business owner read it. He made some suggestions. 
He had worked with a lot of non-profs as a way to make more contacts for his business. He volunteers quite a bit.
He asked me to mail to certain people.
I also hit up the same groups as before but with names  of multiple people.

Nothing. I hit up wounded warrior.  Nothing.  I will say wounded warrior has a terrible website. it's all about insurance / accreditations and corporations,  your typing is so small you can't read it. (STUPID). The only responses I got from wounded warrior since they were suggested here was to donate to them, and also that they got my stuff.

I have contacted a lot of different orgs at this point. I thought this would be a lot easier. I would rather here back no we don't need you, but I get nothing. I have emailed, I have snail mailed... 

if any of you becomes successful in doing this, please let me know, I  need to learn what it is you did that got you recognized.


----------



## extropic (Jun 30, 2022)

WOW! I don't know what to make of that except to say I feel your frustration.

I don't know if this has been suggested already. Google "makerspace" and see what pops up near you. Maybe (I would have been more positive except for your story in this thread) they can use mentor type skills to help out.

Sorry for your difficulties.


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 30, 2022)

extropic said:


> WOW! I don't know what to make of that except to say I feel your frustration.
> 
> I don't know if this has been suggested already. Google "makerspace" and see what pops up near you. Maybe (I would have been more positive except for your story in this thread) they can use mentor type skills to help out.
> 
> Sorry for your difficulties.


not looking to help makers, looking to give back to the community and those that need help.


----------



## extropic (Jun 30, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> not looking to help makers, looking to give back to the community and those that need help.



I was thinking makers were members of the community and might need help, but you know best.


----------



## Aaron_W (Jun 30, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> not looking to help makers, looking to give back to the community and those that need help.


Some maker spaces offer vocational training, so might be able to use someone with experience. I know my "local" (hour away) maker space was putting together a basic welding class just enough to get an entry level job because the local college welding program has a 1-2 year waitlist.


----------



## vtcnc (Jul 1, 2022)

Up here in Burlington, VT there are several dozen workforce development non-profit organizations.

They tend to pick a very specific horse and stay with it - training women for trades, or people in recovery, troubled youths, prison release workforce training. And then the specialties subdivide again from there based on demographics, industry, specific skills, etc.


----------



## Dan Krager (Jul 3, 2022)

Community colleges often have adult education programs that you could be an extension of, taking the "graduating" students to the next level privately. They already have an interest in learning and are probably driven for some reason.   

Our local library has learning classes that perhaps you could find a similar program local to you.  They are anxious for "teachers" and perhaps the reasonable thing for them to do is list you and your shop as a resource.  
DanK


----------



## Ischgl99 (Jul 3, 2022)

My parents live in the Villages in Florida and my dad is active with an organization that offers handyman services to other retirees.  I think it is through their church, but not sure about that.  They are out of the country, so can’t ask them.  If there is a retirement community near you, they may need something like that.

I found this from AARP, they might have something local to you that might fit what you are looking for.









						Volunteers of America's Handyman Program Can Help Make Your Home Safe
					

AARP would like to inform you of Volunteer's of America Safety of Seniors Handyman Program.  This program is for low-income senior homeowners.  The cost of labor is always free.  The cost of material varies depending on client eligibility.




					states.aarp.org


----------



## woodchucker (Jul 3, 2022)

I am looking to do the work, not train people. I am looking to keep busy, and have fun doing it.
Training people is not necessarily fun. 

I am looking to work out of my shop, not go from home to home.  Actually here in NJ, there are laws to prevent you from doing any of that unless licensed and insured. We used to have teachers, police, fireman working off hours or summer,  the state made it illegal, they must be registered, and insured.  If I work from home, machining or wood working I avoid that, and the liablity.


----------



## twraska (Jul 3, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> Anyone know or currently does support worthy causes. I would like to use my woodworking and machining skills to help people.
> What organizations should I contact?  I figure I can help those that have lost limbs, blind, deaf, whatever.  I'm hoping it would keep me busy, give me an opportunity to help where people could not afford the service, and allow me to learn new things.
> 
> So if you already do this, can you give me a list of who to contact? How do things work? Do they pay for material?
> ...


Probably not exactly what you envisioned, but lots of FFA and 4-H students, and often the younger teachers need help with projects. It could range from teaching proper use of common shop tools to building/machining a special part for a project, especially a welding project that needs a hinge or special latch built.


----------



## Gnpenning (Jul 3, 2022)

Have you checked with the local doctors offices that do prosthetics?


----------



## woodchucker (Jul 4, 2022)

Gnpenning said:


> Have you checked with the local doctors offices that do prosthetics?


No I haven't. I'm pretty sure the local drs, for prosthetics are over an hour away in all directions. I think they would be in the larger areas. also approaching drs might not work. they are not going to risk their license on me. On the other hand the non-profs are all ready dealing with people who can't afford for one reason or another.


----------



## Dan Krager (Jul 4, 2022)

Ok, my bad in misunderstanding your intent.  To clarify then, you want to do work in your own shop producing something useful to a "client" at little or no cost to them?  No training. 

If so, then a simple marketing campaign is needed.  It would have the same dynamics as starting a business. There will be considerable delay before a client base can be established and I can imagine that such a base would be sparse by definition.  If for example one were to go door to door in a dense neighborhood looking for machining or fabrication work, one might not find any.  People just don't think that way today.  The work you offer is related to repair or custom work and our economy is "disposable" and mass produced. Few people fix things or buy custom.  Specialized hobbyists sometimes need custom machining or fabrication, but again, they would be hard to locate and work would be scarce when one did find them. Commercial clients, perhaps overload work for a busy shop, don't fit your vision because of time and volume constraints. So it seems to me that your potential is quite limited, verified by the lack of success you have experienced in promoting it.  Perhaps it takes a LOT of time.  And patience.  Some of the ideas mentioned I thought were pretty neat, but I'm not you, though we are in similar positions. Perhaps an extended definition of "helpful" would clarify a plan. 

FYI, I have found that sharing my experience with an "apprentice" for a brief period of time is _most _rewarding.  Taking 60 years of woodworking experience, for example, and condensing it into a six week period showing a 58 year old lady, retired Navy vet, with no woodworking experience how to build a toy box/blanket chest with some sophisticated features using primarily hand tools and no rulers was both challenging and supremely rewarding.  She covered the expense of materials, and in the process we became good friends. She came to me because she saw my web page, which no longer exists.

Here's an afterthought, again based on my experience.  I got involved with a mechanical music hobbyist who needed a LOT of custom woodworking done.  At the same time I noticed the very crude mechanical devices he "engineered".  If you can develop relationships with the builders of these devices, and there are a LOT of them in the U.S., then perhaps you can realize your goal. Had we met 30 years later, I would have a rather fully equipped machine shop to address his Rube Goldberg efforts.  Another area of experience is to find woodworkers who collect tools and refurbish them.  They often encounter a need for custom made replacement parts.  e.g.  

DanK


----------

